# Fall 2003 North Dakota Hunting Licenses Available Now



## ksherbine (Aug 4, 2003)

I just got my NR waterfowl and small game license on the NDGF site. They redid the online license section, and it works really slick.

ND here we come!!

Kirk


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good find Kirk.

North Dakota Hunting License Online


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Ya Thanks Kirk.. I've been waiting for this day :lol: Going the 16-21 and the 24-28 of Oct. (Praying for peak migration  )

Thanks Again,

MnDiver :beer:


----------



## OneShot (Aug 1, 2003)

very impressive system.

very user friendly, not one glitch the whole time I was using it! No lags, no "you must go back and start overs" (which drive me nuts!) or any problems of any sort.

Just one more kudo for No Dak! Job well done!


----------



## marsue (Aug 8, 2003)

The licenseing system is so slick that is made sure I applied for zone 1 & 3 for ducks and pheasants and cranes for the week of October 12, but it didn,t inform me that NR's may not hunt on NHGF and Plot lands. Is it worthwhile for me to hunt that week? I will be stationed in Edgeley. The advertisements for ND hunting said hunt ducks and pheasants together.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

marsue,
What's wrong with huntng private land....there's much more of it than PLOTS. I generally stay away from the PLOTS during that time as the NR push on those lands the first week of the season makes it just no fun to hunt them. You may find it hard going though with out connections the frst two weeks or so of the season. You can get permission however it just takes much more work. There are many pheasants n some of the federal WPAs. From your post its sounds as if you might think that you need to hunt ducks AND pheasants in the zoned areas....only ducks apply. Forget about the early season pheasant hunting....there are less birds later in the season but a lot fewer hunters...it's a lot more fun in Novemeber and December and you can still get your limit easily.


----------

